# MTD 314 800 500 model



## mtd314 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello everyone-I am new to the forum, having just inherited this old snowblower. I am experienced working on small engines, and am looking forward to getting it running well.

It is a MTD 314 800 500, from the plate.
It has a Tecumseh 8 horse engine, HM80 1552425 Serial 31930

It has a leaking carb, and will not maintain idle. It runs out of fuel unless the primer bulb is continually pumped, indicating a fuel problem. I expect to need to do a carb clean or rebuild to fix this. It starts easily on full choke, and runs until it starves for fuel. Maybe also a sunken float. I will find new belts for it, as the old ones squeal, and it doesn't throw snow like it should.

I have not yet found a manual through an internet search. Any ideas?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Good Luck for getting a manual but there is enough You Tubes to take care of your snow blower, DonyBoy is well regarded on the subject.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello mtd314, welcome to *SBF!!* be sure to replace the fuel line


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

mtd314 said:


> Hello everyone-I am new to the forum, having just inherited this old snowblower. I am experienced working on small engines, and am looking forward to getting it running well.
> 
> It is a MTD 314 800 500, from the plate.
> It has a Tecumseh 8 horse engine, HM80 1552425 Serial 31930
> ...


Welcome to the forum. DonyBoy does have a video where he has to pump
the carb to keep the machine running. This video would be very good for your issue.
If you have just used the internet for the manual and not called MTD, I would call MTD and ask for their help. Prehaps they could send you one or tell you how to find one on the web.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum mtd314. Go to the MTD web site and enter model 314-800 into the model number box. I entered 8 dashes for the serial number since you didn’t post yours. See if this is your machine.
PDF Manual Web Archive



Here is also the link to the engine manual if you need it. I hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## BigRedBird (Nov 20, 2014)

I second calling MTD if you haven't already. I was looking for a manual for a 1980 MTD snowbird and couldn't find one anywhere, called customer support and within 5 minutes had the manual in PDF form. In my case, I had to enter in the model number (318000) and just enter a "1" in the serial number field.


----------

